# death



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

how many of you guys are afraid of death?


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm kind of more of afraid of losing my mind more than death.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

If I didn't believe in afterlife then I wouldn't be scared. I'd only fear leaving everything and everyone behind.

but since I'm a believer, I fear death because I might end up in hell.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

yasko said:


> If I didn't believe in afterlife then I wouldn't be scared. I'd only fear leaving everything and everyone behind.
> 
> but since I'm a believer, I fear death because I might end up in hell.


HELL......oh no!!!!

http://captainhowdy.com/images/The Exorcist/411.jpg


----------



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

I remember reading a post where half the people said they were scared of death which, I was really surprised. I was a little scared of whatever happens after life before this all happened but now i know there are worth things than death. Yeah i definitly fear losing my mind more than anything else, but then i just think i might be blissfully ignorant of my own illness so i dont know.


----------



## greatnavad (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey,
we are already good as dead...
that makes me feel really COOL...

after all, what is death?...its the death of mind, of self, of BEING....
all these things have been experienced by us DP people ALREADY in varying INtensities time and again..

So how does it change the whole Death thing..?
Its Open to Debate...

For me, IT SURELY cant be scarier / Weirder than DP..


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

For once i agree with great navad, i dont see how anything could be scarier or weirder then DP. i think if there is something besides just eternal sleep. We will have a leg up since we already know what it feels like to feel dead. However, none of us know what happens after death. so i cant really say if i'm afraid or not. I'm afraid of the unknown of course, and death is the most unknown thing in life, but, why be afraid of something that's inevitable?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Why the heck do u guys fear losing ur mind???? It is unlikely to happen to you.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

How do we know we're not dead already?

"They say that dreams are only real as long as they last. Couldn't you say the same thing about life?"

they also say the biggest mistake one could make is assuming that one is already dead but just dreaming a life while truly sitting in line in life's waiting room.

Theres too much to question. And me personally, i am afraid, but it's the fear that makes it exciting. A theme park ride wouldnt be at all enjoyable if there wasnt some form of thrill and fear to it. I'm not trying to say death is enjoyable... But to me, it just might be :wink:

-Max Power


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

yasko said:


> Why the heck do u guys fear losing ur mind???? It is unlikely to happen to you.


but it could happen ;]


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

hello max power

you asked how do we know we are not dead?

good question, how do we know?

Well I will tell you how I know, I sit here and look outside and I can see birds and hear then chirping, I can see trees moving and insects crawling, my dog, I can see life all around me.
If I pricked my finger it would bleed, I am alive!

If I was just dreaming life, why would I dream up all the crazy shit that goes on in the world, why would I dream of the dog that never shuts up, why would I script it that way.
Have you ever had a Lucid dream, if so you could have done anything you wanted to, sure its not the same because you are aware you are dreaming and in a normal dream you believe it is reality, but still, do you think you designed this whole world, created every person you see, every artwork, song, do you think you have scripted life, because if it were a dream then that would have to be true as well.

Just curious, would you still enjoy that theme park ride if it wasn't in a controlled atmosphere, sure they can be scary but deep down you know that the ride will end and you will be safe.
just a thought.

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

tethra said:


> yasko said:
> 
> 
> > Why the heck do u guys fear losing ur mind???? It is unlikely to happen to you.
> ...


well anything could happen but ur more likely to die in a car accident or get a cancer than go crazy. people with mental disorder dont go insane easily.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

I know i was the one that brought it up by i hate the word eternal sleep, if there's nothing after life, now that scares me.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

double post


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi jgard10

Why would you be scared of nothing, if there is nothing after life then you would be totally oblivious to what has happened?

Do you feel that if there is no afterlife, then life has no significance?

Is that why we created religion, to give life meaning?
or that some continually change it to fit the mold of morality at the time, to make themselves feel better.

There are so many beliefs, we choose one that we think we fit into and it makes life a little less questionable.

Bailee


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I think life would be just as valuable whether there's something after you die or not.
Not sure how valuable that is....

Myself, I feel ambivalently about death,

But I guess it doesn't matter what we think. It's not like we can opt out of it 'no thanks, I'd rather not die. I'll just live forever thankyouverymuch' :roll:


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't believe there is anything after death. And I'm not scared. Cause it just stops for you then, you know? Everything stops and thats all there is to it. It's not scary, painful, theres no hell or heaven. It all just STOPS. I think its a selfish human thing, needing to believe we get rewarded (or punished) for everything in an afterlife. 
THIS IS IT GUYS. THIS IS YOUR LIFE. This is your one shot to be alive, and it could be taken from you at any time... Yeah, that thought scares me a little but it also makes me feel energised, to get out there and GET LIVING. (She says, staring at computer screen!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

jeanie82 said:


> I don't believe there is anything after death. And I'm not scared. Cause it just stops for you then, you know? Everything stops and thats all there is to it. It's not scary, painful, theres no hell or heaven. It all just STOPS. I think its a selfish human thing, needing to believe we get rewarded (or punished) for everything in an afterlife.
> THIS IS IT GUYS. THIS IS YOUR LIFE. This is your one shot to be alive, and it could be taken from you at any time... Yeah, that thought scares me a little but it also makes me feel energised, to get out there and GET LIVING. (She says, staring at computer screen!)


Yeah all you do will end some day. Ur parents, ur children, ur friends.. U WILL NEVER SEE THEM AGAIN, plus ur living in Dp, holy hell this is real hell hehe

I can only say thank God for making me a believer. 8) Life is much more beautifull with faith.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Why would you be scared of nothing, if there is nothing after life then you would be totally oblivious to what has happened?


Yes, I'm curious about this as well. How can someone be afraid of an eternal, dreamless, consciousless sleep? When you are dead, you are aware of nothing. And 'nothing' in this respect, is less than nothing. Zip. When you are dead, you have no sense input, no consciousness to fear the 'darkness', so why the fear?

I completely understand the fear of dying, in respect of not being 'alive', and all that entails - no contact with your family and friends etc, and that is fair enough. So the challange, to overcome this fear - at least to soften the impending blow, is to embrace life fully, and not to lie on your death bed with any regrets. There isn't a simple answer. We are mortal, and we just can't escape that fact. So, again, why worry? Why waste our energies obesssing about something that nobody can avoid?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Like i said before, the unknown of it. How do we know that there is just nothing. It's a complete mindf*ck to think about it. I was brought up catholic so of course i believe in a heavan and a hell and i think that may be the reason i haven't ended up killing myself since i got dp. Fear of going to hell. I suppose the way you put it, not being concious of it, yea there's nothing really to fear there, but to have everything in the blink of an eye just end, now that scares me. One day you go to sleep and that's it, you dont exist anymore, how could that not scare everyone? I guess my point is i'm not as so much scared of the eternal sleep part as i am the unknown of it. No one knows what happens after life. The logical thing would be to say we go to sleep and that's it. But who'se to know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

P.S-for some reason when the words eternal sleep come to my mind, my mind always associates that with being buried alive. i have no idea y, but maybe that's a factor in my fear as well.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> How do we know that there is just nothing


First off, what does it matter? If there is no life after death, then fine. If there is, then great. Why waste your energy obsessing about it? And there's the rub. It is your obsessional rumination that is constantly urging you to think about such things - because it feeds your DR/DP. It's a symbiotic relationship. 'Normal' people ponder these questions from time to time, it's natural, but they dont' spend years and years burning with anxiety about it.

So stop it!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

haha im trying! lol


----------



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

i agree with you martinelv if there is something great if not oh well your not gonna know. No one knows for sure and no one ever will. Even when people get the NDE where they claim they are seeing a light- or theyre family i heard it was just heavy amounts of DMT being realised into your body. Its not worth searching for an answer or being scared about it because its going to happen either way.


----------



## ianknight (Dec 7, 2006)

I've grappled with this question when I've felt dissociated - and come to the conclusion that life would be much less "special" if it was all just a test, just a pathway to "heaven".

I think because of the nature of this state of mind it makes us question these things. I often get a weird questioning feeling about perception, and how others percieve. The worst is when I'm with others and interacting, I wonder about how complex the world is - and for some reason this complexity scares me...


----------



## ianknight (Dec 7, 2006)

I've grappled with this question when I've felt dissociated - and come to the conclusion that life would be much less "special" if it was all just a test, just a pathway to "heaven".

I think because of the nature of this state of mind it makes us question these things. I often get a weird questioning feeling about perception, and how others percieve. The worst is when I'm with others and interacting, I wonder about how complex the world is - and for some reason this complexity scares me...


----------

